

Geologist predicts EPA toxic mine disaster in Colorado - RickHull
http://www.silvertonstandard.com/news.php?id=847

======
jakejake
It seems the geologist even underestimated the disaster He was advising
residents to check their water at the time so they could compare it later for
contamination. Instead of a hidden change in water parameters, we got a river
that looks like carrot juice.

~~~
emmab
The water could have become dangerous before the river changed color?

~~~
jakejake
I just assumed that from the geologist advising people to test their water so
they would have a baseline - so they would be able to make claims later.
Obviously there's no need for such proof now.

